# problemi installazione stage3*

## wedra

Ciao a tutti, spero che l'oggetto non sia troppo vago...

premetto che sono nuovo del mondo gentoo  :Smile: 

ho scaricato la iso minimale e sto seguendo la guida "rapida" dell'installazione, però il mio problema si pone subito all'inizio quando tento di installare lo stage3 in particolare ho problemi con .CONTENTS e .DIGEST 

li scarico dal mirror in /mnt/gentoo e quando lancio il "tar" mi dice che per quei 2 file "not found in archive", mentre se li installo singolarmente mi dice che non sono file bzip2.

che fare?

per curiosità ho continuato con l'installazione e arrivo fino al punto della compilazione del kernel però mi manca completamente la cartella /usr/src/linux dove risiede il link al kernel da installare, preciso che non so se le 2 cose siano correlate... fatto sta che io cmq non riesco ad andare avanti, ho provato a googolare ma sembra che sia l'unico sulla faccia della terra! 

ho un pc di 4/5 anni fa un Pent.4 può essere che la release *2008 non sia più compatibile???

ciao e grazie!

----------

## ckx3009

come prima cosa benvenuto nel mondo di gentoo!

come seconda cosa, se sei "nuovo" ti consiglio di non seguire la guida minimale ma quella estesa reperibile qui

riguardo specificatamente il tuo problema, tu hai scaricato dal mirror 3 files diversi, ma in realta' te ne serve uno solo!

lo stesso manuale dice che oltre a scaricarlo dal mirror con links, puoi usare

```
livecd gentoo # wget ftp://gentoo.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2008.0/stages/stage3-i686*tar.bz2
```

cioe' il comando che scarica direttamente lo stage3 senza selezionare il mirror.

una volta scaricato lo stage, semplicemente lo decomprimi con

```
tar xjpf stage3*
```

in ogno caso ti consiglio vivamente di seguire la guida estesa, anche perche' spiega meglio tutti i passi.

----------

## wedra

grazie per il benvenuto  :Smile: 

avevo frainteso "stage3*" come "scaricati tutti il file"...

ti ringrazio sentitamente per la risposta e scusami per la "niubbiaggine" estrema   :Wink: 

grazie anche per il consiglio!!! seguirò la guida estesa ora!

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

i file che ti danno problemi servono a verificare l'autenticità dello stage 3 che hai scaricato; sebbene ci siano misure di sicurezza sufficienti a star tranquilli servono a garantire che qualche "buontempone" (cracker ovvero bimbominkia ovvero bastardo ovvero script kiddie e tutte le maleparole che ti vengono in mente; del genere di quelli che cambiano i nomi dei file sul mulo e ti fanno scaricare un pornazzo o qualche film piratato al posto di quello che cerchi) non abbia sostituito il file originale rilasciato dai devel o che più semplicemente non sia stao corrotto od alterato durente l'upload sul server. Non ho sottomano la guida ma mi pare che in quella completa sia indicato.

Il kernel lo devi scegliere secondo quello che ti serve (il pacchetto gentoo-sources corrisponde al kernel "uffciale" mentre vanilla-sources al kernel come rilasciato da thorwalds e compagni; poi ci sono quelli con già incluse delle patch specifiche per abilitare il supporto a tuxonice xen od rsbac per fare un esempio), dopo averlo installato ti ritroverai una directory /usr/src/linux-vattelappesca e devi creare manualmente (o con eselect) il link simbolico /usr/src/linux a questa directory o tutti i pacchetti che generano moduli (es: truecrypt) e diversi pacchetti "normali" (es: iptables, lilo) non potranno essere compilati o daranno strani ed incomprensibili errori.

Se hai problemi o ne avrai a compilare jre 1.6 od a compilare roba java perchè non trova un qualche file .so verifica che /proc sia montata ed accessibile, in particolare quando operi dal chroot (te lo dico perchè ogni tanto mi scordo e poi smadonno sempre).

Ovviamente alle prime armi non è utile snobbare genkernel (veramente anche dopo ma è bene apprendere delle opzioni --noclean --menuconfig e metter mano al file di configurazione).

Segui la guida completa la prima volta, queste cose le spiega.  :Wink: 

La release 2008 è compatibile con i 486 (anche se solo un folle penserebbe di compilarla su un 486) ti avverto già che lo stage giusto per la tua macchina è quello con i686 nel nome non quello con x86 (che è appunto per 486) e che se hai impostato una ottimizzazione diversa (tipo -march=pentium4) sarebbe opportuno ricompilare tutti i pacchetti con un emerge -e system piuttosto che emerge system come consiglia la guida.

per i prossimi due giorni non dovrebbe servirti altro.

Dai uno sguardo [url]qui[/url]

----------

## mattylux

ciao anche io sono nuovo nel mondo di gento ho provato ha installare gento dal sistema grafico del cdlive e non sono riuscito a concludere nulla be che mi abbia detto che l'installazione e completata con sucesso..

ora o provato con il cd minimale con gli stage3 allora sono riuscito a scaricare lo stage 3 mirrors ie il portage prima li ho scaricati tutti e due poi li ho scaompattati lo stage3 prima poi il portage e mi ha datto una lista di tutti i pacchetti di gentoo che e andato avandi piu di mezzora buona poi al termine mi ha dato errore 

e on il chroot non sono riuscito a montarlo mi a dato errore 

cd /

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc   :Crying or Very sad: 

cosa eche o sbagliato 

il mio pc e un po vecchio 256M e 2HD 8G 

posso installarlo gentoo o e proprio il pc che non ce la fa questo pc me lo hanno regalato

se potete darmi una dritta per come mettere gentoo vi ringrazierei dato che mi piace molto e lo sto studiando da quasi 2 mesi ma la teoria non pratica..

saluti

----------

## ckx3009

dovresti, come prima cosa, evitare di fare la stessa domanda in piu' di un thread. ne hai gia' uno aperto, e gia' li hai persone che ti stanno rispondendo.

in ogni caso in questo thread si parla di un problema specifico diverso dal tuo, quindi non ti accodare con cose che non riguardano il topic.

----------

## wedra

azzo ho letto ora...ok ragazzi grazie per le dritte

vabbè dai riprendo domani e ricomincio tutto da capo con lo stage giusto (avevo preso l'x86)

ora stacco perchè è dalle 10 che ci sto sopra e tra un pò entro in matrix  :Wink: 

sorella debian sei una passeggiata!!!  :Very Happy: 

grazie per la disponibilità

----------

## djinnZ

 *wedra wrote:*   

> avevo preso l'x86

 [risata satanica]non te la prendere, non sei certo il primo che ci casca (con tutto che lo so, di recente, ho fatto anche io l'errore), mi dai solo l'occasione di sfottere un certo devel gentoo con il solito:

l'avevo detto io... l'avevo detto io... l'avevo detto io...

e di ciò te ne ringrazio.

Anche se inizio a pensare che è un buon modo per capire(od anche: costringere a leggere) se uno ha letto attentamente o meno la guida prima di chiedere aiuto.(battutaccia nei confronti del solito devel, tanto per esser sicuri lo specifico)

Piuttosto ricordati che prima lanci emerge -e system meno tempo ci mette a finire, dopo che hai impostato il profilo a desktop, per esempio, si aggiungono diversi pacchetti (in particolare kde, gnome, gtk e qt che per le loro dimensioni risultano assai "dolorosi" da ricompilare in toto).

----------

## mattylux

grazie comunque ma a me piace farmi aiutare da piu persone 

poi io sono nuovo qui del forum e piu teste che mi aiutano prima faccio..

saluti

----------

## wedra

ciao di nuovo...

sono arrivato al primo riavvio, grub funziona, il sitema parte ma si blocca al "check del filesystem di root" in quanto dice:

fsck.ext3: No such file o directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT   :Shocked:  è ovvio che il device non è /dev/ROOT ma /dev/hda3 dove posso andare a correggere???

poi l'output dell'errore continua dicendo:

il superblock nn può essere letto o non è un filesystem ext2 corretto (in effetti è ext3). [...]

*Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

grazieeee   :Cool: 

ps: avrei dovuto aprire un altro thread per questo problema???

----------

## djinnZ

devi modificare opportunamente /etc/fstab nella partizione di root, riavvia dal livecd e cambiala da li.

----------

## wedra

bella!!! funziona  :Very Happy: 

è vivo!!

grazie mille!

----------

## ckx3009

dovresti taggare [risolto] il titolo del tuo post, cosi' chi ha il tuo stesso problema sa che c'e' la soluzione, chi ti dovrebbe aiutare non perde tempo a leggere un topic riguardante un problema risolto

----------

